

Ask HN: Looking for a good blackboard in the bay area - begriffs

My company is setting up a math lounge to host &quot;micro-meetup&quot; study sessions. We&#x27;re looking for a large board (4x8 feet or so) that is high quality like you would find in a university math department. Craiglist only lists little cheapo things. Does anyone know where I can buy a good blackboard in the bay area?
======
MalcolmDiggs
You can normally special order them from office supply stores. Here's a
10-footer at office depot

[http://www.officedepot.com/a/products/686424/Quartet-
Melamin...](http://www.officedepot.com/a/products/686424/Quartet-Melamine-
Chalkboard-With-Aluminum-
Frame/;jsessionid=0000K1__lUSInO5WM6jvqojI9Ai:17h4h7b45)

------
drallison
You can purchase white plastic by the roll or by the sheet that is designed to
cling to a wall and be marked upon with dry erase markers. Some of these work
well--but read the reviews on Amazon as some work better than others. One nice
feature is that they are somewhat self-archiving (the writing becomes
"permanent" after 24 hours or so) and are easy to transport.

~~~
begriffs
That's a good point, but we're going for that old-school mathematical charm.
The rest of the lounge is has a warm antique feeling, with a patterned rug and
roman blinds, curved wooden chairs etc.

